# slim-fast shake (powder) cheap @ sainsburys



## pinkish_angel

vanilla, choc and strawberry flavour (tins of powder) £3.99 atm. £5.99 everywhere else Ive looked xx :thumbup: get stocked up ladies xx


----------



## SJR

I saw this and bought quite a few tins, but I regret it now because I don't even know if I'm going to carry on with the Slim Fast diet!


----------



## pinkish_angel

take them back if u still have the reciept. I would ;)


----------

